
Ezviz = Hikvision = Chinese Government - jhonovich
http://ipvm.com/updates/3199
======
jhonovich
Author here, would you use these devices in your own home? Do you think the
relationship is a concern? Appreciate any feedback.

------
Scrutinizer
Concerned, but what electronics are not from another country?

